# Rotten meat left in fridge



## msjjd (Jun 18, 2017)

Please tell me what works the smell
Is aweful


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2017)

Place an open box of baking soda in your fridge


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Straight clorox bleach to clean and baking soda as mentioned above.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 18, 2017)

Step 1: Throw away old fridge.

Step 2: Buy new fridge.

Years ago, my aunt and uncle had a camper trailer they were using as a lakehouse in upstate SC. My cousin stayed there one weekend and shut off the breakers as instructed when she left, forgetting that the fridge breaker was supposed to be left on. 

Well, that was one of the hottest summers on record and we didn't get back to the lake for a couple of weeks. The freezer part of the fridge had 10lbs or so of ground beef in it at the time, we could smell the stank 20 feet away from the trailer before we even opened the door. It was *awful*. 

My aunt worked her rear off and cleaned that fridge with everything she could find. They had the camper another ten years or so and the smell never completely dispersed from the fridge. When it was really humid, you could still get a faint whiff of rotten meat when you opened the freezer.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jun 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Straight clorox bleach to clean and baking soda as mentioned above.


Also used coffee grinds that have been dried.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 18, 2017)

Take it outside.

Wash it good with a "regular" hose nozzle. (NOT pressure washer)

Spray with Purple Power, Crud Cutter or something similar.

Let it dry. Leave open a few days then shoot it with some bleach
in a plant sprayer bottle. Rinse. Let dry.

When you are moving it, keep it as level as possible.
If the oil flows into the compressor, It's toast. So be careful.

While you have it out, get some commercial coil cleaner
and do that. Not much money + you already have it outside.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 19, 2017)

Take it outside. Turn it on its back being careful no to damage coils.
Put 2-3 boxes of denture cleaner inside ,fill to top and let it sit for 24 hrs.If it leaks you might have to add more.
Carefully turn it up and spray inside.Then clean with bleach and scrub inside.
It works great for fish,should work for rotten meat also.
Should have also stated that you have to let it sit back upright for 24 hrs before turning back on.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 19, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Take it outside. Turn it on its back being careful no to damage coils.
> Put 2-3 boxes of denture cleaner inside ,fill to top and let it sit for 24 hrs.If it leaks you might have to add more.
> Carefully turn it up and spray inside.Then clean with bleach and scrub inside.
> It works great for fish,should work for rotten meat also.



No..

If you turn it on it's back, oil will go into the compressor
and that is bad.

Keep it as level as you can.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 19, 2017)

Big7 said:


> No..
> 
> If you turn it on it's back, oil will go into the compressor
> and that is bad.
> ...



Not if you give it 24 hours to drain the oil back into the compressor.
I have moved many refrigerators on their back and never had a problem if I let them sit back upright for 24 hours before turning back on.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Jun 19, 2017)

After a thorough cleaning wipe down the interior of the fridge with vanilla extract. Has worked for some pretty rank fridges in the past.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 19, 2017)

Throw away camper

Buy my camper, see market place


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 19, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Throw away camper
> 
> Buy my camper, see market place



Best idea yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltysenior (Jun 23, 2017)

speaking from unfortunate experiance , some materials will retain the smell while others will not...you can only try


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 23, 2017)

I bought a "new" freezer from someone that had the same issue. My wife said I was crazy and wasted our money. After two days I was the one laughing- Baking soda, loose charcoal on a paper plate, clean with bleach, balled up newspaper, and I bought a carbon filter on eBay that hangs on the inside of my freezer grates.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 23, 2017)

Put a bag of charcoal in it. Activated charcoal would be better.

Coffee does work pretty good as mentioned. Used car salesmen use this trick.


----------



## msjjd (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the info


----------

